# Following someone else work



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Today went to a house to set finish on someone else rough-in. I had to install a pedestal sink and the saniflo toilet bowl the tank was installed behind the wall. Well I did the sink first because I hate setting pedestal sinks. Well the Plumber rough-in the drain at 22" off the floor ( tell me how to hook that drain up like that) so I reached behind the 8" area behind and cut the drain line to the sink and drilled a hole in the wall at 19" so I can hook the drain up. (no biggie just hard to reach pipe and cut it and put it back together) Well I finally got it done and fixed so I moved on to the toilet. I put the exstention piece on the toilet and hooked up the boot. Then anchor the toilet to the floor which went quite well. I got it all done and started to test the stuff out.. after the 3rd flush the saniflo blows apart behind the wall and starts to shoot water everywhere:laughing:. I go and get the HO and he goes  and asked can I fix it. I said of course but since your chase is so small 8" with pipes all through there. There is no way in  I'm going to fit so I'm going to have to cut a hole in your new drywall to access the saniflo pump..:yes: I guess they didn't think about that or ever servicing the pump.. (What a bunch of dumb )
So I' going back next Tuesday to fix someone else mess up! I love that come in and make someone else look like a complete fool and get paid to do it!

I know that's not very nice of me but oh well! It was probably a handy hack that did the rough in..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Why did they call you in to finish the rough in?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*ak*

i don't know about kps situation, but i've had excuses all over the place. it usually because the first guy will not return. generally they get most of the easy money to them. nothing has to work. they get their bucks and are gone. i had a laugher where son in laws dads plumber refused to return. had all kinds of medical problems. 90 mile trip 1 way. 3 days x 12hrs. it was done. anyhow loser comes into a bar where sil mom works. loser didn't know her. she called her hubby. loser got his butt kicked. lol. breid...........:rockon:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

AKdaplumbaWhy did they call you in to finish the rough in? 

The original (plumber/handy hack) did the Rough in stage. The reason the HO told me was the guy got sick and didn't come back. A realestate agent I do work for gave this HO my number to help him get his plumbing done so he can put his house on the market...

And Yes I love the stories I get when I arrive to some of my jobs. Usually it the husband tried to...... and now I'm there to fix it..:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*for moment I thought.....*



3KP said:


> AKdaplumbaWhy did they call you in to finish the rough in?
> 
> The original (plumber/handy hack) did the Rough in stage. The reason the HO told me was the guy got sick and didn't come back. A realestate agent I do work for gave this HO my number to help him get his plumbing done so he can put his house on the market...
> 
> And Yes I love the stories I get when I arrive to some of my jobs. Usually it the husband tried to...... and now I'm there to fix it..:laughing:


3pk, Its amazeing the stories that they tell you.. makes you wonder what the real story actually is....
I guess as long as it dont flood them out 3 months from now and they try to blame you for it , its ok



for a moment I thought you finished a job I walked away from this spring...
The lady refused to pay 100% of the bill and I just got too 
busy to go back and haggel with her....... I might finally get around to it, 
but I figure she got someone else to baby sit the job all summer long for
basically 20 bucks an hour.... I would file a lien on the place
but she is an old freind of my dads,,, so its sort of a messey family thing.
.


if you get any calls from anyone around 27nd and
southerland up around college and fall creek... 
just run away:laughing::laughing:


----------

